# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  mtDNA H2a1

## Inal

Hello,

My mitochondrial DNA haplogroup is H2a1. I am originally from the Northwest Caucasus, from the Circassian sub-branch of Kebertei (Cabardians) despite I have never lived in Russia.

I would really appreciate if you could help me find out more about mtDNA H2a1 and its origin.

Thank you

----------


## Inal

There is already a thread about my mtDNA subclade H2a1, but it would be great to learn more.

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...Maykop-culture

----------


## earch

I my mother is Polish on the maternal side. National Geographic says our haplogroup is most common in Southern Norway and Sweden. Also in Russia. It appears at a high frequency in Saudi Arabia, maybe because of migrations from north to south.

----------

